# Alternator power



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I just finished my customized wood splitter. I added a crane powered by a winch n some other things. My question is I have a hay elavtor that I'm using as a conveyer for wood it's powered by a 1 hp electric motor. I would like the eighteen hp engine that powers the pump to run a alternator or a couple to produce enough power to run conveyer while I split wood I realize I'd prolly need to change back to ac for motor or maybe not. Is this possible? How would I figure this out other than trial an error. I guy I know said get a 48 volt for a tractor trailer but I think that would be way more exspensive having to convert it to 12 then to ac etc... N alternator would be way more exspensive then a couple cheap one s I could get from electric motor repair shop. Also my stepdads new truck comes with an inverter already in it idk if it would produce enough power for 1 hp motor but that alternator is putting enough to run truck an the outlet.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

duplicated, deleated


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

if you have the hydraulics use a hydraulic motor to power the elevator, or mount a actual AC generator head on the unit for 120/240 AC voltage, 

a number of places sell them, Northern and I think HF did at one time, and my guess is many other well two bearing units as well,


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

farminghandyman said:


> if you have the hydraulics use a hydraulic motor to power the elevator



That is my suggestion as well.....why fool with electric when with an 18hp motor, you ought to have a world of extra hydraulic power. Couple of quick disconnect hoses and you could connect in/out easy.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Or just buy the proper size inverter. Hook one end to your battery then plug your elevator into it.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I was thinking it would be cheaper to add alternator cause I could prolly get one for free or very little cash. I don't have any extra hydralic motors kicking around. I don't know a lot about inverters an such but figured I wouldn't need a exspensive one cause I wouldn't need pure sign for that electric motor. I'm going to build a actual wood processor at some point in future n that would be all dun right. Just trying some stuff out


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

When my brother and I were teenagers we were the wood processors.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

How many amps is a 1 hp motor 14 amps? Your elevator might run OK with a smaller motor your alternator can power. We typically use 1/2 hp motors. It would lighten the load an inverter needs to convert is all I am thinking.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I think, not sure, but think, the amount of electricity used (amps) is more dependent on the load than the size of the motor, in this range. A one horse motor running at half load might draw the same as a 1/2 horse motor running at full load.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You may have a point but I doubt that math is that perfect. Anyhow a 1 hp motor can draw full load so you need to build for the max load. Start up load is even higher! Might be better to stall a half horse than burn up an inverter that's not big enough. I would find a way to drive the elevator hydraulically since that has to be cheaper than a big inverter.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea I did some looking I don't know how many amps off hand but I was trying to match up n was seeing 7 amps. But one site I looked at was calling for like 1200 watts constant n peek like 2500 or something so I'd need an inverter that would do atleast 3000 watts? So now I'm like atleast 200$ something for one that would do that n close to hydralic motor price. I don't think it needs the one horse power motor that's just what's on it. I don't think I got lesser up motor kicking around most every thing is bigger or same size. So of I had to buy a smaller motor n inverter it would be cheaper to go hydralic. I really only need enough power to pull the chains around n a few extra pounds


----------



## oregon_prepper (Nov 16, 2010)

Your need is to turn that motor, or more specific, *The Conveyor*.

*A very basic law of energy*, is you lose some E every time you convert (called *conversion loss*) from one style to another.

That means this: your using an engine to create Hydraulic Force, there is a KNOWN loss in the conversion. It does not matter "how much" just be aware there is loss.

now you want the Conveyor to run: if you create electricity using an *Alternator OR Alternator off of Hydraulics*, from the First Engine, just like the Hydraulic system, you Will have "conversion" loss, how much is not really the issue, *yet*. 

Now from that last sentence, you have TWO LOSSES, but wait!

The Alternator must Convert the present Electrical Power, to what you really need: that motor on *The Conveyor*. 

That means using an inverter, you have looked up that, a bit, but KNOW THIS WELL: your Inverter needs power to change to your needed voltage, that is a THIRD "conversion" loss, just to turn your motor for the conveyor. 

FINALLY, you have the Loss within *getting your power to your Motor*, a Fourth LOSS! power drops over the length of your power cord, and especially if you do not use the proper cord for the current draw.

It would be MUCH simpler, and cost effective, to run *The Conveyor* from another hydraulic motor.

It sounds like you are well set up in creating Hydraulic Force .... I would suggest sticking with that, until you max out the Potential of your Primary engine, you will always find uses for more Hydraulic Force... and so, purchase of hoses, and motors should become a primary study for you, along with the places to buy them from economically.

Always strive to limit the losses while converting Power, and understand each added loss is: COSTING MONEY!

FWIW, in a farming type area, Hydraulics, will also be your most common "motion device" with Experts who can sell you correct products, so they have a repeat customer!!!!

I hope that helps, I have not been using Hydraulics, since 1973/4, but The man who taught me taught me well.... and I doubt that I missed much in this explanation.

I hope this helps,


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That was good. Thanxs all. It was a thought an decided to bounce it here n yes I could make the original thought wrk but its not cheaper or practical. So what I'm thinking now is add another gear on shaft for splitter to run another pump I have to run the motor for conveyer. I don't wanna rob any real power from the exsisting pump cause I have it at speed n power I like.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You could drop a small gasoline engine on the elevator instead of electric..


----------



## mill (Aug 16, 2012)

okay ur not losing much power in all the losses. that being said they are different thangs u have to look at before u count loss or motor size on the conveyor. lenght and hieght u are tring to get is what is needed. then u can figure the wieght of the load on the conveyor( it is designed for hay wich is 60 to 90 lbs bales). know once u have all that figured out u can find out what size motor u need. 

now just saying the 1hp electric motor will work. here is a general idea on the alternator.

Inductive loads (typically electric motors) require 6-8 times more current to start than to run. A 1 Hp electric motor therefore will require 3-4kVA for start up. Once the 1 Hp electric motor has started, it will only consume 1 kVA leaving a extra 2-3kVA available for other use after the motor is up and running. 

hope this helps.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That's interesting


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any $200 buck "inverter" you put in and apply those big motor start loads too is going to smoke.
stand back when you flip the switch.

Like Ross said . .a small gas motor would work well. . . .
And would be far cheaper than **Solar** stuff.......

Reminde me; Quite some while ago I was driving. down the road when a garage sale sign beckoned me.
I got a used Honda engine for 30-40??? bucks . . . . It has been sitting in the barn just waiting for this type of project......................


----------

